# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  "Плащ-невидимка" появится на прилавках магазинов?

## kps

Литература определяет научные достижения? Именно такая мысль порой возникает, ведь многое из того, что придумал в свое время Айзек Азимов, современная наука уже начинает реализовывать. Но неужели это коснулось и магических вещей? Ведь как хотелось заиметь себе знаменитый плащ-невидимку! А если предположить, что теперь это стало возможным?

Это не шутка, ученые из японского университета префектуры Тояма представили новое изобретение, "плащ-невидимку". Принцип его действия основан на особом оптическом эффекте, благодаря которому материал не отражает света, а любой объект внутри плаща становится невидимым. Амплитуда и фаза световых волн принимает такое значение, которое создает иллюзию пустоты. Иными словами, отражение или задержка фазы сведены к минимуму, и на выходе мы имеем настоящий плащ-невидимку.



К сожалению, ни слова не сообщается ни о дате выхода продукта на рынок, ни о его примерной цене; но мы не можем сомневаться в том, что рано или поздно такую вещь можно будет купить, пишет MobileDevice. 

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/39790.html

P.S. руткит-технологии для людей?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## amistad-dm

уже вижу как в сумраке ночи появлятся аморфное облачко, чуть преломляюшее расположенные за ним предметы, перед носом припозднившегося, торопяшегося домой прохожего, и резким хуком вырубает его ...  :Angry:

----------


## drongo

Отличный прикид для спец-наза   :Cool:

----------


## Rene-gad

Ребята, а вы 1 мая с 1 апреля не спутали ненароком?  :Cool: 



> Амплитуда и фаза световых волн принимает такое значение, которое создает иллюзию пустоты.


Этож LOL до понедельника

----------


## DVi

"Амплитуда и фаза световых волн _усилием воли_ принимает такое значение, которое создает иллюзию пустоты. "
 :Smiley: 
Rene-gad: +1

----------


## anton_dr

Да, люди могут многое додумать и домыслить... Тему в юмор можно, кажись  :Smiley: 
Судя по этому, плащ-невидимка пока размером в 10микрон. И открытие сделано в сентябре 2007.
http://globalscience.ru/article/read/136/
http://front.math.ucdavis.edu/0709.2862v1

----------


## V_Bond

```
благодаря которому материал не отражает света
```

черная дыра ....

----------


## ISO

> "Амплитуда и фаза световых волн _усилием воли_ принимает такое значение, которое создает иллюзию пустоты. "
> ...


На рукава видимо усилия воли не хватило, плохо просвечиваются  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Если вы приглядитесь, то увидите что картинка на плаще не соответствует тому что реально за спиной. ТАм высота горизонта другая.

----------


## Лерка

До чего дошел прогресс! (ц.)  Все-таки какие умельцы эти японцы! Так гляди и до телепортации недалеко :Smiley:

----------


## kps

А какой им смысл "рисовать" фотку ? Это же ученые из университета, наверно, люди с хорошой репутацией и знаниями.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А какой им смысл "рисовать" фотку ? Это же ученые из университета, наверно, люди с хорошой репутацией и знаниями.


Я не верю, что эта картинка предоставлена этими самыми учеными - очень уж на фотошоп похоже. Ученые могли сообщить вполне научный файкт, а картинку уже нарисовали авторы заметки ... На самом деле частичная невидимость достижима, есть несколько путей ее достижения (оптоволокна, гибкий монитор (транслирующий то, что находится за спиной "невидимки"), мимикрирующие покрытия и т.п.). Ничего запредельно в этом нет, например еще примерно с 1900 года известны фокусы с "просвечиванием" чего угодно за счет системы зеркал, подобный фокус у Перельмана в занимательной физике описан (нечто типа перископа, проложенного под столом - позволяет "смотреть сквозь любой предмет" - на самом деле свет огибает предмет). Просто в случае плаща это будет стоит непомерно дорого, 100% невидимости не даст, и малейшая пыль, грязь, дождь и т.п. сделает невидимое видимым  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> А какой им смысл "рисовать" фотку ? Это же ученые из университета, наверно, люди с хорошой репутацией и знаниями.


По ссылкам моим можно прочитать, что такого плаща как на фото - не существует. Следовательно - фото нарисовано. Кем - другой вопрос.



> Опытный образец плаща-невидимки диаметром всего 10 микрометров

----------


## kps

> Опытный образец плаща-невидимки диаметром всего 10 микрометров


Согласен, фотка нарисована.
Но если вложить много денег, то, возможно, можно увеличить размер этого плаща до человеческого  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Согласен, фотка нарисована.
> Но если вложить много денег, то, возможно, можно увеличить размер этого плаща до человеческого


Не выйдет ... даже если денег вложить. Фокус в том, что на любой одежде будут складки, а для такой системы они недопустимы. Плюс для достижения невидимости свет должен транслироваться "насквозь" - малеший перекос приведет к интересной картине  :Smiley:  Про пыль, грязь, влагу и т.п. я вообще молчу - они сделают невидимое грязно-прозрачным. Ну и неизбежный парадокс невидимки - если его никто не видит, то собственно и он никого не будет видеть. Это правда решается за счет видения скажем в инфракрасном спектре (тогда невидимка будет невиден в видимом, но виден в ИК). 
С другой стороны невидимка - это тот, кого не видно  :Smiley:  А следовательно скажем мимикрирующее покрытие может сделать предмет под ним малозаметным на фоне чего-то типа листвы или стены. Т.е. объект будет виден, но малозаметен ... и если человек его не заметит, то следовательно можно считать его невидимым.

----------


## Rene-gad

Давайте рассуждать логически.
Что такое Видеть/Слышать/Обонять/Осязать? Это способность индивидуума с помощью либо своих органов чувств непосредственно, либо с помощью приборов, адаптитующих сигналы извне так, что органы чувств могут их распознать, воспринимать что-либо как Существующее.
Что есть Невидимка (в смысле не видимый невооруженным глазом обьект) ? Это Нечто или Некто (скажем  - сгусток материи), не отражающий, не отклоняющий и не поглощающий электромагнитное излучение в диапазоне,  воспринимаемом человеческим глазом как свет.
Создание абсолютной материи с такими свойствами практически невозможно. Приближенно можно принять за такую материю межпланетное вещество, или с еще большей толерантностью - атмосферу Земли в верхних слоях, далее - воздух, котрый нас окружает.
Про одежду с подобными свойствами можно прочитать   тут.  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> Ну и неизбежный парадокс невидимки - если его никто не видит, то собственно и он никого не будет видеть. Это правда решается за счет видения скажем в инфракрасном спектре (тогда невидимка будет невиден в видимом, но виден в ИК).


В секретных материалах был такой сюжет – инопланетянина ловили с ик-детекторами, т.к. он прозрачный был, но тёплый. Кстати, в видимом диапазоне он прекрасно видел. Поскольку полная невидимость и не нужна, то и парадокс невидимки не обязан входить в полную силу. Если плащ-невидимка будет пропускать внутрь (поглощать) столько света, чтобы хватило превысить порог чувствительности глаза, – снаружи, боюсь, это заметить будет затруднительно. Также уровень пропускания можно понижать дальше, если использовать усилитель (проиллюстрировано в гитсе).

----------

